# Can moisture destroy my p.c????



## tango_cash (Jul 4, 2006)

hi
i have intel 2.8gz(hyperthreading) processor and intel 915 gav orignal motherboard,512 m.b ram,80 gb sata segate hdd.i have an intex cabinet and a colorsit power supply(model no 300u-fne) which has a rating of 400w switching power.

 my p.c makes a lot of noise,so i have removed the side panel of the cabinet. now it does not make that much noise.but i have heard that if my mobo gets moisture it will get damaged.my cabinet is open 24X7.now it is rainy season,should i put the side panel back in place????


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 4, 2006)

Of course you should. Moisture is even worse than heat.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 4, 2006)

You won't expose your system to any more moisture by opening your cabinet side panel than by keeping it closed


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 4, 2006)

if by moisture u mean dumping water into it then yes it will get damaged.

otherwise a running system is not affected by moisture as there is enough heat generated so that water does not presipitate on the components.(remember steam only sticks to a colder surface, and ur pc is much hotter then the air that surrounds it)

air/surrounding moisture will only affect ur PC if it is not run for long periods ie storeage n stuff... so dnt worry


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 4, 2006)

But when the PC is off then condensation will take place.


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 5, 2006)

Nothing can be done abt that...unless u have some covers etc. Moisture accumulates and sometimes system may take lot of time b4 booting up/monitor becomes hazy. But as they get heated up....everything turns fine. Shouldnt be much of concern.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmmm...even water-cooled/phase-cooled guys don't seem to worry about moisture on their parts/components. So I guess there should be nothing to worry about as long as you don't take your computer to a sauna.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 5, 2006)

Another danger to a computer is when it is off in a cool AC room during the monsoon in a high humidity place like Mumbai and when the AC is switched off and the doors and windows are opened - there is a sudden change in the temperature as well as the  humidity level and this causes condensation on all surfaces including the HDDs and all boards inside the case. This is pretty dangerous for the computer and I have heard of fried Monitors / Mother Boards / GFX cards / and HDDs caused by just this moisture.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmmm .. unless ofcourse u throw water .... moisture is not much of a problem .. coz ur CPU ambient temps generally don't let them settle .... even after prolonged periods of not using the PC .. i don't think it'll have any effect ..

But if u do open the side case and use , make sure that u find alternative to keep that dirtout .. can couse some stupid problems if they get into the connection sockets .... not harmful though ...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 6, 2006)

lol. i just had a thought. in India there is a natural water absorbent.. that too free.

It is DUST!!! there is loads of dust in our PCs to absorbe little amount of condensations/moisture. so dont worry drink Bislery and Play safe.


----------



## suvo (Jul 27, 2006)

My computer taking too much time before booting.
It's about 2-3 hours. The problem is related to moisture and  i think my 
mainboard is damaged. My question is how to solve the problem  or how 
to repire the mainboard?  It is a  Chaintech made model via 8235 mainboard.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

WTF.... 2-3 hours to boot...


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 27, 2006)

suvo: how u manage to wait for such a long time to see it boot.
tango cash :i also have 2.8 ht proc with intel 865 orig mobo. remains open at running time no prob with moisture if managed ,but dont let yr pc off for too long, this processor's fan makes a lot of sound ,is there any way to reduce that sound.


----------

